# Mudroom divider wall and planning for future.



## amyro (Apr 12, 2011)

I always have lots of plans going on in my mind that I'd like to do. But, we are just not able to do the remodels YET since we are currently renting! IF we buy the house in a year or two, we will begin the major process of remodeling I'd like to do.

I had this dilemma in which I needed direct access to the 'office' (which we have been using as a bedroom) & 'garage' from my dining space yet, I was forced to walk through the playroom to get there which meant going through a gate everytime. I also had to put a gate on the 'office' door as well. This playroom is the original garage built-in with a 1/2 bath & office off of it. Here's how we were using it:


















Now, here is the plan I purposed to solve my immediate problem with building an "L" shaped wall that is NOT attached to the floor, but ONLY attached at one wall.










You can see how this plan will allow me to have the 'office' access & 'garage' access while blocking off the playroom entirely. We are also going to put a bench seat in the half wall to keep it very rigid as well.

Here's the start of it:









We decided to use paneling & that plastic trim so no painting except the wall cap which is primed MDF. 



















This definitely worked for our access problems and I was able to take the gate off of the 'office' door.










So, that's where we are at - we are still detailing the wall & hope to have the seat in soon as well.

My future plan for the area is a full height wall for a real mudroom separate entirely and creating a hall space for the bedroom/bath area w/ linen closets IF we buy the house. Of course there are other things I could change in access to the room, etc. and changing the built-in porch to breakfast nook & so on. Here's the future plan:










I'll post the finished half wall when we are done. It's amazing how rigid it is only attached at one wall.


----------

